
China ready to put Apple, other U.S. companies in 'unreliable entity list' - nromiun
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-huawei-tech-china/china-ready-to-put-apple-other-u-s-companies-in-unreliable-entity-list-global-times-idUSKBN22R1X2
======
Traster
It will be very interesting to see if the markets reflect the potential loss
of significant revenue from China for these big tech companies and the
potential impact of having to move their supply chains too.

TSMC won't fab Huawei chips? Why would China let Foxconn produce iPhones in
Shenzhen?

------
gerland
Let's hope it happens. If anything can change this pathological US-China
relation, it's something like this.

~~~
snogaraleal
China is a totalitarian regime quickly turning the entire world, not just the
US, into its enemy. The relationship is whatever China makes it to be.

